# Furacão IRENE (Atlântico 2011 #AL09)



## Vince (21 Ago 2011 às 09:22)

No leste das Caraíbas formou-se a Tempestade Tropical IRENE, com boa probabilidade de se tornar o primeiro Furacão da temporada. O NHC para já prevê Furacão categoria 1 embora não ponha de parte intensidades superiores sugeridas por alguns modelos. A tempestade tem um trajecto previsto rumo à Hispaniola (Rep.Dominicana e Haiti) e Cuba, a ser assim a interação com estas duas ilhas, sobretudo as montanhas de Hispaniola enfraquecerão o sistema. 
De qualquer das formas, mesmo um sistema não muito intenso trará pelo menos bastante chuva a estas ilhas. 
_Hurricane Warning_ já em vigor na Republica Dominicana.

Por volta das 12z inicia-se novo voo de reconhecimento para obter mais dados da Irene.


----------



## Vince (21 Ago 2011 às 23:43)

Pequeno ajustamento para a direita do trajecto previsto. 
Para já mantém-se um sistema ainda um pouco assimétrico, deverá fortalecer-se um pouco. Uma rota mais à direita evitando um pouco a Hispaniola poderá significar um sistema mais forte para os EUA, mas poupando um pouco Cuba por exemplo.


----------



## Vince (21 Ago 2011 às 23:57)

Uma curiosidade que nunca tinha visto. A base operacional dos aviões de reconhecimento nas Caraíbas é em Saint Croix (Santa Cruz), das Ilhas Virgens Americanas.

Há momento acabou de descolar uma nova missão RECON precisamente quando o centro da IRENE estava sobre a ilha. Ainda na pista já estavam a reportar a pressão mínima aproximada do sistema.
´


----------



## adiabático (22 Ago 2011 às 05:04)

Com a pressão a descer até aos 993mbar, a Irene já é a tempestade mais intensa da temporada.


----------



## HotSpot (22 Ago 2011 às 07:58)

Uma estação que está agora debaixo de fogo:

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=KPRCAROL2

Mas existem muitas mais nas redondezas.


----------



## Vince (22 Ago 2011 às 13:51)

IRENE já é furacão categoria 1






O centro parece estar no local onde marquei o "x" mas com convecção tão forte a norte dá ideia que se pode recolocar mais a norte o que baralharia e muito as previsões. Vamos ver.


----------



## adiabático (22 Ago 2011 às 17:33)

Primeiro furacão da temporada! Parece que vai passar de raspão por Hispaniola, o que pode favorecer a intensificação do ciclone mas provavelmente terá menos impacto em terra, sobretudo sobre as já este ano fustigadas montanhas do Haiti. O que pode é haver molha nas praias da Rep. Dominicana... Estou mesmo a ver os telejornais a fazerem eco apenas aos vôos cancelados, turistas incomodados, etc...


----------



## Vince (22 Ago 2011 às 18:00)

Furacão IRENE (categoria 1) com o centro próximo do nordeste da Republica Dominicana, tem a previsão do trajecto novamente ajustado para a direita, o que como referi ontem significa menos interação com as montanhas de Hispaniola (afectará sempre alguma coisa), e temos assim agora a previsão de um potencial _major_ (cat>=3) nas Bahamas e costa leste dos EUA. 








*Satélite:*








*Radar:*


----------



## adiabático (22 Ago 2011 às 18:06)

HotSpot disse:


> Uma estação que está agora debaixo de fogo:
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=KPRCAROL2



Sim, o ciclone já passou e a estação fez um belo retrato do evento!

Com 987,4mbar de pressão mínima, deve ter apanhado com a força toda, já que esse valor é inclusivamente inferior à pressão mínima reportada pelo NHC.


----------



## HotSpot (22 Ago 2011 às 21:04)

Agora é seguir esta em Puerto Plata na R.D.

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPUERTOP4

Com Webcam e tudo. Que ondulação...

Edit: A mesma estação no Weatherlink.com:

http://www.weatherlink.com/user/kaoba/index.php?view=summary&headers=1

Edit2:

Mais umas webcam's:

http://www.kaoba.com/webcams-pics.html


----------



## Vince (23 Ago 2011 às 01:30)

IRENE já é categoria 2. As imagens de satélite mostram forte convecção no centro, a típica formação do chamado CDO (central dense overcast), enquanto vai formando bandas convectivas no quadrante sul até aqui discretas. Mas também é só a partir de agora que começará a sofrer algum corte do inflow de sul por parte das montanhas de Hispaniola, o que deverá limitar grandes desenvolvimentos nas próximas horas.


----------



## adiabático (23 Ago 2011 às 08:32)

O Irene foi elevado a cat. 2 na escala Saffir-Simpson. Ventos de 160km/h com rajadas até 200km/h, pressão mínima de 978mbar. Espera-se que ainda hoje se torne um major hurricane, enquanto se move, previsivelmente, sobre Turks and Caicos e as Bahamas em direcção à costa dos EUA.


----------



## HotSpot (23 Ago 2011 às 10:13)

A actual previsão a 5 dias para o Furacão Irene.






Já agora o meteograma meteopt.com para as coordenadas em que está previsto atingir a CAT4. A temp 500 hPa a chegar a valores positivos...valores de precipitação e vento impressionantes.


----------



## Vince (23 Ago 2011 às 10:25)

Pressão mínima a estabilizar, IRENE já a sentir os efeitos das serras da Ilha, provavelmente só se voltará a intensificar depois de se afastar um pouco de Hispaniola.







Nos níveis altos já bem visíveis os cirrus do outflow anticiclónico, característico dum sistema com condições muito favoráveis em altura.







O voo do Gulfstream IV-SP da NOAA a grande altitude que durante toda a noite e madrugada lançou dezenas de sondas a recolher dados que já foram injectados nos modelos nas runs das 00z e 06z, sobretudo a última.








Modelos que convergem cada vez mais para um impacto directo nas ilhas Turcas e Caicos, Bahamas e numa das Carolinas dos EUA. Está previsto que IRENE se torne um _major_ relativamente largo, diâmetro acima da média, de categoria 4 ao passar sobre a corrente do golfo.


----------



## Vince (23 Ago 2011 às 11:27)

HotSpot disse:


> Já agora o meteograma meteopt.com para as coordenadas em que está previsto atingir a CAT4. A temp 500 hPa a chegar a valores positivos...valores de precipitação e vento impressionantes.



A cota de neve é que está cómica em plena hot tower 
Suponho que o algoritmo fique baralhado com estes geopotenciais.


----------



## HotSpot (23 Ago 2011 às 13:54)

Vince disse:


> A cota de neve é que está cómica em plena hot tower
> Suponho que o algoritmo fique baralhado com estes geopotenciais.



Yep é estranho, deve ficar mesmo baralhado. 

Mar ainda muito revolto na R.D. e muito lixo na praia...


----------



## HotSpot (23 Ago 2011 às 14:03)

Da última RUN, agora em modo gráfico


----------



## Vince (23 Ago 2011 às 22:47)

IRENE baixou para categoria 1 no limite, durante a tarde o olho chegou a ser bem visível mas voltou a obscurecer nas últimas horas. No satélite já teve melhor aspecto, além da influência das serras da Ilha parece existir algum ar seco e algum shear embora fraco a moderado.

Trajecto alterou ligeiramente podendo poupar as Carolinas ou passar pelo cabo Hatteras, em contrapartida outros locais como por exemplo Nova York devem ter ficado um pouco nervosos. Mas o cone de incerteza ainda é bastante largo. Refira-se que dependendo da Irene se intensificar ou não como previsto, ainda poderá haver bastantes oscilações, julgo que se por exemplo não se fortalecer como suposto poderá não se desviar tanto para norte.
Desde ontem que ainda não me apercebi de células no Haiti até agora, o que é bom para este país tão vulnerável.


----------



## Agreste (24 Ago 2011 às 09:03)

Não há alterações na trajectória e como se esperava melhorou o aspecto. Categoria #3 por horas.


----------



## miguel (24 Ago 2011 às 09:52)

A Costa Este dos Estados Unidos vai levar com um impacto algo forte deste furacão!! Isto de afectar directamente algumas das carolinas! ele ao virar agora em direcção aos estados unidos vai se intensificar para cat 4 ou até mesmo 5 no pior cenário!!Seria interessante postar aqui web cams


----------



## Agreste (24 Ago 2011 às 10:00)

#4 é possível, #5 está neste momento fora das previsões e ter um #5 é bem difícil...






São 5 da manhã em Nassau. As webcams estão as ver estrelas nesta altura.


----------



## Vince (24 Ago 2011 às 10:07)

Com a presente sinóptica se por acaso se intensificasse para categoria 4 ou 5  nos próximos 2 ou 3 dias penso que nem chegaria a tocar nos EUA, curvaria ainda mais para a direita. Para categoria 5 não parece haver energia para isso. Agora segue para NW e depois norte subindo de latitude devido à fraqueza na dorsal anticiclónica e dentro de dias será o cavado que agora está nos grandes lagos que o forçará mais para nordeste. Se se tornar mais forte tenderá a desviar-se ainda mais para leste na fraqueza do anticiclone que referi.







*Ocean Heat Content*
Não parece haver calor que suporte um categoria 5 neste trajecto


----------



## Agreste (24 Ago 2011 às 10:29)




----------



## Agreste (24 Ago 2011 às 11:22)

miguel disse:


> A Costa Este dos Estados Unidos vai levar com um impacto algo forte deste furacão!! Isto de afectar directamente algumas das carolinas! ele ao virar agora em direcção aos estados unidos vai se intensificar para cat 4 ou até mesmo 5 no pior cenário!!Seria interessante postar aqui web cams




Não é grande espingarda... 

Resort em Port Lucaya, Grande Baama, orientado a sudeste. Ainda funciona apesar de ser noite (6 da manhã).

http://www.unexso.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=114&Itemid=1


----------



## Vince (24 Ago 2011 às 11:42)

Última previsão do NHC, a passar no cabo Hatteras na Carolina do Norte, depois Long Island e Nova Inglaterra. Um furacão mesmo que fraco em Long Island, Nova Iorque, não é dos cenários mais agradáveis de imaginar. Mas a tantos dias o importante é o cone de incerteza e não os pontos centrais.







A última sonda lançada no centro já foi às 6:30 de Lisboa, e mediu 966mb. 

Presentemente estão 3 aviões no ar, o Gulfstream NOAA9 a fazer sampling da atmosfera para modelos, o P3 Orion NOAA2 que saiu da Florida e está agora a chegar ao Furacão Irene, e o C-130 AF303 que saiu há pouco de Saint Croix  e chegará mais logo.


Dentro de pouco tempo saberemos se a Irene continua a intensificar-se como aparenta nas imagens de satélite.










Para além do impacto directo, a maré de tempestade/meteorológica (storm surge) poderá ser significativa e afectar toda a costa leste.


----------



## Vince (24 Ago 2011 às 13:15)

Dois aviões a cruzar a Irene, primeira sonda no centro mediu 957mb, velocidade máxima do vento de 115kt ao nível do voo (2800 metros), deve suportar categoria 3 já no próximo aviso.


----------



## Vince (24 Ago 2011 às 13:37)

> HURRICANE IRENE INTERMEDIATE ADVISORY NUMBER  16A
> 
> ...*IRENE BECOMES A CATEGORY THREE HURRICANE*....EYE HEADED FOR THE CROOKED AND ACKLINS ISLANDS...


http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCPAT4+shtml/241157.shtml


----------



## Lightning (24 Ago 2011 às 19:14)

Deixo aqui uma imagem aterradora e bela do IRENE, com o seu centro mesmo sobre terra. 





Deve ser uma coisa do outro mundo  estar ali no meio do olho deste furacão, na calmaria total, até que o outro lado chegue e tudo se volte a transformar outra vez num inferno...


----------



## Lightning (24 Ago 2011 às 19:24)

Uma nova actualização da imagem que acabou mesmo agora de ser feita, com o olho deste furacão ligeiramente mais perceptível em relação à imagem anterior:


----------



## Vince (24 Ago 2011 às 19:27)

Furacão Irene mantém-se como categoria 3, depois da classificação a pressão tem-se mantido estável durante toda a tarde, a última sonda mediu 954mb.
Afecta nesta altura com muita intensidade Crooked Island e Long Cay nas Bahamas. Nos últimos frames de satélite a parede do olho parece ter-se fragilizado a SW.


----------



## HotSpot (24 Ago 2011 às 19:45)

Uma estação amadora interessante para seguir nas próximas horas:

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IGREATEX4

Rajada máxima para já de 82,1 km/h. Mas vai ser muito superior 

A ver se não fica offline.


----------



## Knyght (24 Ago 2011 às 20:32)




----------



## HotSpot (24 Ago 2011 às 22:43)

HotSpot disse:


> Uma estação amadora interessante para seguir nas próximas horas:
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IGREATEX4



Vai ganhando "power":


----------



## Agreste (24 Ago 2011 às 23:05)

A câmara do átrio da piscina está off. A dos pontos de amarração começa a mostrar já algumas torres cumuloninbus no horizonte.


----------



## Knyght (24 Ago 2011 às 23:26)




----------



## HotSpot (24 Ago 2011 às 23:34)

HotSpot disse:


> A ver se não fica offline.



Já ficou offline  Tempestades malvadas que dão cabo de todas as comunicações...


----------



## HotSpot (25 Ago 2011 às 00:03)

HotSpot disse:


> Já ficou offline  Tempestades malvadas que dão cabo de todas as comunicações...



Back 

Regista muitas rajadas perto dos 100 km/h e o vento médio deve rondar os 70/80 km/h.

O centro do furacão vai passar relativamente perto desta EMA nas próximas horas. Pressão actual 988 hPa.


----------



## João Soares (25 Ago 2011 às 00:07)

HotSpot disse:


> Back
> 
> Regista muitas rajadas perto dos 100 km/h e o vento médio deve rondar os 70/80 km/h.
> 
> O centro do furacão vai passar relativamente perto desta EMA nas próximas horas. Pressão actual 988 hPa.



Estou a seguir esta estação desde as 23h. Começa a acumular já alguma precipitação.
A pressão está a descer a olhos vistos.


----------



## MSantos (25 Ago 2011 às 00:24)

Eu também estou a seguir esta estação vamos ver até quando se vai aguentar

A pressão, nessa estação, continua em queda acentuada, já desceu para *987.4hPa*, rajadas a rondar os 100km/h

Segundo o NHC o IRENE possui *954hPa* de pressão no seu centro e ventos sustentados de 195km/h


----------



## HotSpot (25 Ago 2011 às 00:37)

MSantos disse:


> Segundo o NHC o IRENE possui *954hPa* de pressão no seu centro e ventos sustentados de 195km/h



Exactamente. Mas nesta estação a pressão não deverá descer dos 980hPa devido à distância do centro do furacão. Existem mais algumas EMA's no caminho do furacão, principalmente na zona onde supostamente evolui para cat.4...mas isso são cenas dos próximos capítulos.

Para quem continuar a seguir esta estação, quando a direcção do vento começar a rodar até chegar a SW significa que o furacão está no ponto mais próximo desta. (supostamente dentro de aprox. 2 horas)


----------



## MSantos (25 Ago 2011 às 01:21)

HotSpot disse:


> Exactamente. Mas nesta estação a pressão não deverá descer dos 980hPa devido à distância do centro do furacão. Existem mais algumas EMA's no caminho do furacão, principalmente na zona onde supostamente evolui para cat.4...mas isso são cenas dos próximos capítulos.
> 
> Para quem continuar a seguir esta estação, quando a direcção do vento começar a rodar até chegar a SW significa que o furacão está no ponto mais próximo desta. (supostamente dentro de aprox. 2 horas)



Estava a gostar de acompanhar, mas a estação já foi abaixo outra vez, e agora deve ter sido de vez

As condições meteorológicas devem ser muito adversas no local, as comunicações ou a estação foram abaixo...


----------



## João Soares (25 Ago 2011 às 02:19)

O anemómetro da estação voou?? Não regista dados de vento...

A pressão situasse nos *974.9 hPa*.
E já conta com *21.3 mm*


----------



## Vince (25 Ago 2011 às 09:22)

Essa estação esteve a uns meros 35km do centro próximo das 3utc, na altura andava por lá um RECON e a pressão mínima era de 953mb, mas o Irene aparentemente iniciou ainda ontem um ciclo ERC em que se desenvolve uma parede exterior em redor da original que ontem no meu último post já aparentava estar quebrada, e que o avião confirmou.







Durante estes ciclos ERC o ciclone perde alguma força, o Recon nessa altura o máximo que encontrou foi 99kt ao nível do voo, em contrapartida durante estes ciclos o campo de vento alarga-se bastante.
O ciclo só termina quando a nova parede se fechar completamente e a interior dissipar o que pode levar bastantes horas ou se as condições se degradarem, pode nem chegar a acontecer. Geralmente após esses ciclos se as condições forem boas segue-se uma intensificação rápida, por vezes mesmo explosiva.


----------



## Vince (25 Ago 2011 às 09:58)

ECMWF a 96 horas






Esta madrugada já foi dada ordem de evacuação a todos os turistas que estão nos Outer Banks, um popular destino de férias dos americanos junto ao Cabo Hatteras na Carolina do norte.
Estou curioso para saber o que se vai fazer em zonas como Long Island, uma ilha onde vivem cerca de 8 milhões de pessoas e que tem alguma  vulnerabilidade a furacões, e que como se sabe, nestas regiões do estado de Nova Iorque a maioria das pessoas nem tem carro.



A previsão actual do NHC


----------



## Knyght (25 Ago 2011 às 11:30)




----------



## CptRena (25 Ago 2011 às 13:24)

Webcam em Miami

http://www.miamiandbeaches.com/visitors/beachcam.asp


----------



## ecobcg (25 Ago 2011 às 13:49)

CptRena disse:


> Webcam em Miami
> 
> http://www.miamiandbeaches.com/visitors/beachcam.asp



E nesta outra vê-se a precipitação a chegar agora mesmo.

http://www.miamiandbeaches.com/visitors/cam_art_deco.html


----------



## MSantos (25 Ago 2011 às 14:08)

Nessas duas Webcams de Miami o vento e o mar ainda não se apresentam muito alterados, ao longo do dia as condições devem ir se tornando cada vez mais adversas à medida que o IRENE se aproxima, no entanto o centro deste furacão vai passar relativamente longe do centro de Miami.


----------



## FJC (25 Ago 2011 às 14:09)

Boas

Mais uma

http://www.earthcam.com/usa/florida/palmbeach/


----------



## Ike (25 Ago 2011 às 16:03)

Video de Mike Theiss, um storm chaser que passou a noite de ontem em Nassau, nas Bahamas:



Ele fala de um segundo video, mas não o consegui encontrar.


----------



## Knyght (25 Ago 2011 às 16:21)

FJC disse:


> Boas
> 
> Mais uma
> 
> http://www.earthcam.com/usa/florida/palmbeach/



Esta com imagens impressionantes esta...


----------



## Vince (25 Ago 2011 às 18:08)

Puerto Rico
Vista desde el cielo de las inundaciones


Republica Dominicana
Hurricane Irene claims three lives in the Dominican


EUA
Perdue issues state of emergency for counties east of I-95
Virginia declares state of emergency ahead of Hurricane Irene
Maryland state of emergency
MAYOR BLOOMBERG UPDATES NEW YORKERS ON CITY PREPARATIONS FOR HURRICANE IRENE AND STEPS NEW YORKERS SHOULD TAKE TO PREPARE


----------



## miguel (25 Ago 2011 às 18:39)

Uma boa cam para seguir nos próximos dias!! carolina do sul 

http://www.earthcam.com/usa/southcarolina/myrtlebeach/


----------



## Agreste (25 Ago 2011 às 18:42)

Ike disse:


> Video de Mike Theiss, um storm chaser que passou a noite de ontem em Nassau, nas Bahamas:
> 
> Hurricane Irene Video - Nassau, Bahamas - Part 1      - YouTube
> 
> ...



Não percebo a origem de tanta luz. O olho do ciclone não pode ser porque não passou por Nassau...


----------



## shli30396 (25 Ago 2011 às 20:25)

miguel disse:


> Uma boa cam para seguir nos próximos dias!! carolina do sul
> 
> http://www.earthcam.com/usa/southcarolina/myrtlebeach/



Muito boa webcam, som e tudo.

Aqui ficam uma webcams que se encontram ao longo do suposto percurso do Irene, não são nada de especial em termos de qualidade, mas algumas estão muito bem localizadas:

http://www.myfoxhurricane.com/webcams.html


----------



## Ike (25 Ago 2011 às 22:43)

Agreste disse:


> Não percebo a origem de tanta luz. O olho do ciclone não pode ser porque não passou por Nassau...



Realmente, só agora reparei nesse pormenor. Vê-se que ainda havia electricidade, mas não justifica tanta iluminação. Dá a sensação que ele tem algum tipo de iluminação apontado para as árvores...

Ele tem um blog a decorrer no Weather Underground sobre o furacão Irene, foi daí que segui até ao Twitter dele onde ele indicou o video.


----------



## Vince (25 Ago 2011 às 23:33)

Penso que pode ser o uso de um protector qualquer na camara por causa da chuva que a lente apanha parcialmente e escurece a imagem, ou então alguns holofotes na fachada de um hotel para o jardim. Mas acho que é a primeira hipótese.


----------



## Vince (25 Ago 2011 às 23:48)

Depois do dia todo sem grandes evoluções e apresentando alguns problemas, nas últimas 2 ou 3 horas tem melhorado. Última sonda no centro mediu 948mb e o vento máximo medido ao nível do voo foi 111kt. Durante o dia não houve registos medidos por avião que justificassem a categoria 3, mas o NHC é conservador em baixar de imediato as classificações pois dados os riscos isso poderia dar uma falsa ideia de redução de perigo, e fez bem, pois as últimas leituras já mostram um categoria 3 a intensificar-se moderadamente.


----------



## ecobcg (26 Ago 2011 às 00:05)

FJC disse:


> Boas
> 
> Mais uma
> 
> http://www.earthcam.com/usa/florida/palmbeach/



Bolas!
Está um tipo a tomar banho na praia com a ondulação bem grande! Ganda maluco!


----------



## miguel (26 Ago 2011 às 00:11)

Mias umas web cam online esta na carolina do norte onde vai ter o impacto maior

http://www.surfchex.com/

http://www.surfchex.com/kure-beach-web-cam.php


----------



## Agreste (26 Ago 2011 às 00:36)

ecobcg disse:


> Bolas!
> Está um tipo a tomar banho na praia com a ondulação bem grande! Ganda maluco!



A maré está cheia neste momento mas já foram retirados os alertas de tempestade tropical no Condado de Palm Beach.


----------



## shli30396 (26 Ago 2011 às 01:03)

miguel disse:


> Mias umas web cam online esta na carolina do norte onde vai ter o impacto maior
> 
> http://www.surfchex.com/
> 
> http://www.surfchex.com/kure-beach-web-cam.php



Excelentes!


----------



## Vince (26 Ago 2011 às 10:45)

Não é muito decidida esta Irene, depois de ontem à noite estar a passar por uma fase de intensificação com o olho a ficar mais bem definido, na madrugada voltou a decair, provavelmente vai continuar nestas oscilações no limite entre categoria 2 e 3 até chegar a Hatteras. 
Previsão do trajecto mantém-se igual, a pressão mínima é de 943mb medida às 08:46z.








Está numa zona com algum windshear de 20kt, e um pouco mais a norte, que já não se pode considerar baixo:


----------



## DracoLX (26 Ago 2011 às 11:28)

Aqui fica mais um video da Irene a "cumprimentar" as Bahamas. 


Cumprimentos,
Draco


----------



## Knyght (26 Ago 2011 às 13:40)




----------



## Vince (26 Ago 2011 às 14:56)

Mantém-se mais ou menos na mesma, com pequenas flutuações na pressão e vento, vento máximo a nível de voo em torno dos 110kt, pressão subiu ligeiramente,continua na fronteira entre categoria 2 e 3. O vento é bastante mais forte nos quadrantes nordeste/leste que no oeste/sudoeste.

Provavelmente a costa leste enfrenta um risco parecido com o Furacão IKE de 2008 no Golfo, os ventos não são catastróficos mas o campo de vento é muito largo o que gera um _storm surge_ muito alto, será a maior ameaça deste furacão, a subida do mar vai dar muitos problemas nas zonas baixas.


----------



## Aboadinho (26 Ago 2011 às 17:30)

Olá a todos! (1º post )

New York City Evacuation Zones: http://media2.myfoxny.com/pdf/nychurricanemap.pdf

Interessante...


----------



## Jodamensil (26 Ago 2011 às 18:10)

Boas pessoal
E Quando e esperado a chegada da IRENE a New York?


----------



## Aboadinho (26 Ago 2011 às 18:25)

Jodamensil disse:


> Boas pessoal
> E Quando e esperado a chegada da IRENE a New York?



Domingo de manhã; início da tarde cá.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (26 Ago 2011 às 19:08)

Aboadinho disse:


> Olá a todos! (1º post )
> 
> New York City Evacuation Zones: http://media2.myfoxny.com/pdf/nychurricanemap.pdf
> 
> Interessante...



De facto são as zonas (A) c/ risco mais elevado devido ao Storm Surge muito alto !!!!

A Irene vai provocar estragos infelizmente, só espero que não haja vítimas nessa cidade que adoro por lá ter estado!!!!

A população está está a encarar o perigo existente a sério, coisa que poderia não acontecer no nosso país!!!! A cidade de Nova York está habituada a tempestades de neve e não a tempestades como a Irene!!!


----------



## Vince (26 Ago 2011 às 21:03)

Irene tem vindo a enfraquecer, estou até espantado pela convecção estar tão fraca nesta região onde a água ainda é bastante quente por causa da corrente do golfo.
As paredes do olho quer internas quer externas parecem quase se ter desfeito. Há uma entrada aberta quase até ao centro por onde deve estar a ser ingerido bastante ar seco.
A pressão subiu para os 951mb (às 18:30).  Noutros dias mais ou menos a esta hora temos assistido a alguma intensificação, é aguardar pelo que acontece.


----------



## Paulo H (26 Ago 2011 às 22:35)

À latitude de 40graus norte, há-de chegar como tempestade tropical, chuvas intensas e contínuas, sopradas com rajadas de vento. É o mínimo esperado! Dado que nova iorque ou mannhaten se encontram praticamente ao nível do mar, todo o sistema de metro deve estar interdito, com possíveis inundações no nível da costa, especialmente se o pior da ondulação coincidir com a maré alta.


----------



## Vince (26 Ago 2011 às 23:06)




----------



## Z13 (27 Ago 2011 às 00:14)

Imagem impressionante...!


Depois do terramoto, a costa leste leva com esse gigante...

Um Agosto para recordar!


----------



## FJC (27 Ago 2011 às 00:48)

Boas.

Alguém tem links para camaras!?


----------



## HotSpot (27 Ago 2011 às 01:16)

Mais uma Davis no caminho do IRENE. Esta parece dar dados de vento bastante fiáveis, basta atentar no gráfico.

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=KNCBALDH2

Na costa dos EUA existem agora "resmas" de EMA's para seguir


----------



## shli30396 (27 Ago 2011 às 01:19)

FJC disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Alguém tem links para camaras!?



Agora já é noite, e não dá para ver muito bem, mas aqui ficam as cams postadas anteriormente pelo miguel. 


Esta para agora:



miguel disse:


> Uma boa cam para seguir nos próximos dias!! carolina do sul
> 
> http://www.earthcam.com/usa/southcarolina/myrtlebeach/



Estas para mais logo:



miguel disse:


> Mias umas web cam online esta na carolina do norte onde vai ter o impacto maior
> 
> http://www.surfchex.com/
> 
> http://www.surfchex.com/kure-beach-web-cam.php



Fica bem.


----------



## FJC (27 Ago 2011 às 01:29)

Obrigado.


----------



## João Soares (27 Ago 2011 às 01:41)

HotSpot disse:


> Mais uma Davis no caminho do IRENE. Esta parece dar dados de vento bastante fiáveis, basta atentar no gráfico.
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=KNCBALDH2
> 
> Na costa dos EUA existem agora "resmas" de EMA's para seguir



Essa estação está bem em termos de pluviosidade? Já acumulou 250 mm.


----------



## shli30396 (27 Ago 2011 às 01:41)

FJC disse:


> Obrigado.



De nada.

No site do The Weather Channel estão alerta para a formação de tornados na costa da Carolina do Norte, falam mesmo de células em rotação ao largo de Wrightsville Beach (webcam acima). Já se vê o mar revolto, muita espuma.

Fonte: http://www.weather.com/tv/tvshows/Livestream


----------



## FJC (27 Ago 2011 às 01:42)

HotSpot disse:


> Mais uma Davis no caminho do IRENE. Esta parece dar dados de vento bastante fiáveis, basta atentar no gráfico.
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=KNCBALDH2
> 
> Na costa dos EUA existem agora "resmas" de EMA's para seguir



Já viram os dados desta estação!? Em especial a quantidade de chuva!?


----------



## HotSpot (27 Ago 2011 às 01:52)

João Soares disse:


> Essa estação está bem em termos de pluviosidade? Já acumulou 250 mm.



Não sei até que ponto os dados são fiáveis mas...

A que fica mais perto dessa já acumulou 158,5 mm:

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=KNCBALDH3

Parece que a primeira banda do Irene deixou imensa precipitação na área. Ainda agora começou...


----------



## João Soares (27 Ago 2011 às 01:57)

HotSpot disse:


> Não sei até que ponto os dados são fiáveis mas...
> 
> A que fica mais perto dessa já acumulou 158,5 mm:
> 
> ...



Quando os pulviómetros não estão bem "agarrados", com a intensidade do vento poderão acumular falsa precipitação. 

Rajada máxima: *109.4 km/h*


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Ago 2011 às 04:15)

http://www.earthcam.com/usa/southcarolina/myrtlebeach/

O vento já se apresenta muito forte. Aqui está uma Davis algures na costa da Carolina do Sul já com rajadas de 100 e poucos km/h e 200 mm acumulados.
http://www.wunderground.com/weather...BALDH2&day=26&year=2011&month=8&graphspan=day


----------



## Vince (27 Ago 2011 às 09:00)

Penso que esses valores de precipitação não estarão correctos, provavelmente vibração do vento a gerar erros. As medições neste tipo de eventos devem ser complicadas por estações amadoras, ou mesmo profissionais, o próprio tamanho do pluviometro não deve ajudar com chuva que vem quase na horizontal. Vão seguramente cair montantes dessa ordem, 200/300mm nalguns locais, ou mesmo mais, mas penso que a essa hora ainda não seria possível terem tanto.


----------



## Vince (27 Ago 2011 às 09:00)

Irene é agora um furacão categoria 1, embora próximo do limiar entre 1 e 2.
Pressão mínima de 952mb, vento máximo encontrado a rondar os 150km/h e rajadas superiores. O campo de vento é bastante largo, com ventos de categoria 1 a estenderem-se até 150km do centro, e ventos de tempestade tropical a estenderem-se por mais de 400km do centro. Os ventos mais fortes localizam-se no lado leste do ciclone.

A passagem do centro pela zona do cabo Haterras deverá ser por volta 14h de Portugal continental.








Muito desfalcado todo o quadrante sudoeste


----------



## shli30396 (27 Ago 2011 às 09:23)

Vince disse:


> A passagem do centro pela zona do cabo Haterras deverá ser por volta 14h de Portugal continental.



Aqui está uma webcam para mais logo desse local:
http://www.surfline.com/surf-report/cape-hatteras-lighthouse-southeast_5230/ 

Para já é noite cerrada.


----------



## fhff (27 Ago 2011 às 09:50)

HotSpot disse:


> Mais uma Davis no caminho do IRENE. Esta parece dar dados de vento bastante fiáveis, basta atentar no gráfico.
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=KNCBALDH2
> 
> Na costa dos EUA existem agora "resmas" de EMA's para seguir



Essa estação está agora a dar ventos de 75-95 km/h, pressão nos 979 hPa...


----------



## Vince (27 Ago 2011 às 10:08)




----------



## HotSpot (27 Ago 2011 às 10:18)

Uma Bóia que vai ser apanhada pelo centro do Irene. Pressão actual de 968hPa.


----------



## Knyght (27 Ago 2011 às 10:31)

Bem mais fraca que a 2 dias atrás...


----------



## fhff (27 Ago 2011 às 10:50)

Estou a acompanhar esta cam, que já referiram anteriormente, está a dar imagens interessantes, com muita agitação.

http://www.surfchex.com/

Através do google earth vi que uma boia a 50 km desta praia reportava 959,7 hPa!

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/9/semttulosy.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Danilo2012 (27 Ago 2011 às 11:10)

nossa nessa can paresce esta bem ventoso o tempo e pela aparencia das nuvens paresce nao haver corrente do jato para atrapalhar a tempestade


----------



## shli30396 (27 Ago 2011 às 12:13)

shli30396 disse:


> Aqui está uma webcam para mais logo desse local:
> http://www.surfline.com/surf-report/cape-hatteras-lighthouse-southeast_5230/
> 
> Para já é noite cerrada.



Como esta cam não está muito bem direccionada, está aqui outra, um nadinha mais a norte, em Nags Head:

http://www.surfline.com/surf-report/nags-head-southeast_5236/

A visualização desta cam tem um tempo muito limitado, tem que fazer refresh para continuarem a ver.


----------



## Vince (27 Ago 2011 às 13:01)

_Landfall _do furacão IRENE há instantes no Cabo Lookout da Carolina do Norte, EUA, ligeiramente à esquerda do previsto. IRENE é um furacão com a categoria 1 na escala Saffir-Simspon de Furacões, pressão mínima de 953mb e ventos máximos sustentados de 140km/h

É o primeiro _landfall _de furacão nos EUA desde o Furacão IKE no início de Setembro de 2008, três anos sem furacões.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Ago 2011 às 13:09)

Eu imagino era um bichinho desses a caminho de Portugal. Isso sim, era adrenalina. Nós temos depressões que deixam ventos de 120 km/h já todos andamos em êxtase agora imaginem com um furacão categoria 1. Provocava estragos e mortes isso era o lado mau, mas do lado bom estaria algo que nunca vimos por estas bandas. Era mesmo fantástico. Neste momento, daria tudo para estar em Nova Iorque.  Se nós só temos uma vida há que viver ela no limite.


----------



## Vince (27 Ago 2011 às 13:17)

Estimativa por radar da precipitação acumulada até agora.

As manchas mais escuras, 6-8 polegadas, ou seja, entre 150 a 200mm até ao momento.


----------



## Vince (27 Ago 2011 às 13:40)

Uma estação oficial do NDBC/NOAA mesmo na zona do landfall





http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=clkn7&unit=M&tz=GMT


----------



## HotSpot (27 Ago 2011 às 13:58)

Outra relativamente perto. Esta actualiza com maior frequência:






http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=bftn7


----------



## HotSpot (27 Ago 2011 às 14:03)

E Storm Surge em Beaufort, perto do Landfall:






http://tidesonline.nos.noaa.gov/plotcomp.shtml?station_info=8656483+Beaufort,+NC

Storm Surge de aproximadamente 1 metro.


----------



## Vince (27 Ago 2011 às 14:19)

This visible image of Hurricane Irene was taken from the GOES-13 satellite on August 27, 2011 at 11:40 UTC
 The extent of Irene's 600 mile wide cloud cover can be seen covering most of the U.S. east coast.

Hurricane Irene hit North Carolina early Saturday morning, making landfall near Cape Lookout. It had maximum sustained winds of 85 mph and was moving 14 mph.

Credit: NASA/NOAA GOES Project


----------



## Pedro F (27 Ago 2011 às 17:09)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kodHrn5FO-w&feature=player_embedded"]Irene[/ame]

Fonte: http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/


----------



## João Soares (27 Ago 2011 às 18:39)

A estação de Morehead City, registou *123.4 km/h* de rajada máxima, e a pressão teve mínima de *952.8 hPa*.


----------



## Quebec (27 Ago 2011 às 18:55)

Boa tarde!!!
Depois de uma ausência de alguns meses, estou a reportar agora de Massachusetts perto de Boston.
Por agora estamos á espera da Irene, na minha opinião por aqui o maior problema vai ser a grande quantidade de chuva que vai cair em menos de 24 horas.
Neste momento estão cerca de 27ºC e está muito abafado devido á grande percentagem de humidade que se faz sentir, desde sensivelmente uma hora para cá vão caíndo os primeiros pingos.
Já apanhámos um susto quando um tornado passou por aqui de raspão, vamos ver o que vai acontecer agora...os supermercados já não têem água nas prateleiras e as gasolineiras têem uma fila jeitosa para abastecer, mas de momento o unico transtorno foi terem-me cancelado o meu 1º jogo do campeonato de futebol


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Ago 2011 às 19:40)

A situação para já continua a ser levada bem a sério, principalmente ao longo de toda a costa.

Por ser um furacão muito extenso, a maré de tempestade é o maior perigo para essa costa, principalmente associada à maré alta.
Bastante chuva prevista - até 150 litros\m2 nalgumas zonas - associada aos ventos tempestuosos vão ser uma constante nas próximas 24h.
Já há notícias de tornados originados pelo "Irene".

Tenho acompanhado no canal\stream do weather channel - http://www.weather.com/tv/tvshows/Livestream


----------



## Vince (27 Ago 2011 às 21:00)

A convecção está a diminuir significativamente. Vamos ver o que sucede quando regressar à água, que não é muita.








Na estimativa por radar há ali manchas acima das 15 polegadas, ou seja, mais de  380mm de acumulado.






O _stormsurge _pelo menos nalguns locais parece estar abaixo do previsto por alguns modelos. Uma coisa curiosa que vi num feed directo foi um relato da lagoa  Palmico Sound a partir de certa altura ter começado a baixar muito o nível normal da água, ficando imensa lama e lodo à vista.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Ago 2011 às 22:22)

Vince disse:


> Na estimativa por radar há ali manchas acima das 15 polegadas, ou seja, mais de  380mm de acumulado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A estimativa máxima do radar é de 17.6 polegadas que corresponde aproximadamente a 450 mm. Impressionante.


----------



## Agreste (27 Ago 2011 às 22:27)

Vince disse:


> O _stormsurge _pelo menos nalguns locais parece estar abaixo do previsto por alguns modelos. Uma coisa curiosa que vi num feed directo foi um relato da lagoa  Palmico Sound a partir de certa altura ter começado a baixar muito o nível normal da água, ficando imensa lama e lodo à vista.



Uma espécie de maré atmosférica como numa seixa...


----------



## amando96 (27 Ago 2011 às 22:42)

951hPa, admira-me ainda transmitir, serão dados de algumas horas atrás?


----------



## Aboadinho (27 Ago 2011 às 23:08)

Hurricane Irene pummels North Carolina's Outer Banks with wind and water (Video CNN)


----------



## Vince (27 Ago 2011 às 23:24)

amando96 disse:


> 951hPa, admira-me ainda transmitir, serão dados de algumas horas atrás?



Não dá para ver a a imagem...


----------



## N_Fig (27 Ago 2011 às 23:38)

Vince disse:


> Não dá para ver a a imagem...



Eu consigo ver a imagem no post original, mas curiosamente não na tua citação...


----------



## shli30396 (28 Ago 2011 às 01:15)

Webcams de New York City, à medida que a Irene se aproxima da cidade:

http://www.earthcam.com/usa/newyork/timessquare/index.php?cam=charleyo
http://www.earthcam.com/usa/newyork/timessquare/

Só não encontrei nenhuma que apanhe a zona costeira.


----------



## Cenomaniano (28 Ago 2011 às 02:09)

Hurricane dance!!! 

Tornado rips through Sandbridge, damages homes

LIVE Traffic Cams


----------



## Vince (28 Ago 2011 às 02:21)

Cenomaniano disse:


> Past Perpendicular - Feat. Andy Fox (Live @ Hurricane Irene 2011)      - YouTube
> Hurricane dance!!!




Quem fez esse vídeo é muito bom, fantástica sátira musicada a ridicularizar os palhaços dos repórteres que se metem propositadamente a caminhar e a falar contra o vento quando entram em directo. 
Em Portugal também temos umas coisas destas, à nossa escala claro, por exemplo nos incêndios,volta e meia lá aparece um repórter histérico em directo a colocar-se em frente a algo que esteja a arder enquanto vai debitando um discurso dramático.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (28 Ago 2011 às 02:47)

Vince disse:


> Quem fez esse vídeo é muito bom, fantástica sátira musicada a ridicularizar os palhaços dos repórteres que se metem propositadamente a caminhar e a falar contra o vento quando entram em directo.
> Em Portugal também temos umas coisas destas, à nossa escala claro, por exemplo nos incêndios,volta e meia lá aparece um repórter histérico em directo a colocar-se em frente a algo que esteja a arder enquanto vai debitando um discurso dramático.



Boa noite Caro Amigo Vince,

É de facto uma tristeza ver uma jornalista a meter-se na boca do lobo!!!

Só espero que não acontece nada de mau no live pois não dá para censurar na régie do broadcast.

Achas que a IRENE pode criar o caos em NYC amanhã ao inicio da tarde quando passar por lá?

Cmps.


----------



## Vince (28 Ago 2011 às 03:31)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Achas que a IRENE pode criar o caos em NYC amanhã ao inicio da tarde quando passar por lá?



Não sei.... 
O ciclone enfraqueceu bastante numa zona onde nem era suposto (sobre a corrente do golfo), atingiu seriamente a região que provavelmente até era a que estava mais bem preparada/prevenida/avisada (evacuações, etc), todo aquele cabo de Haterras, desde há muitos dias se sabia que era a primeira zona de impacto, até estava previsto ser pior. Até agora há várias vitimas mortais, mas foram de coisas como quedas de árvores e afogamentos, não foi por falta de avisos.

O _stormsurge_ está um pouco abaixo do previsto, a convecção diminuiu bastante. De qualquer forma vai continuar a chover imenso mesmo que não seja de forma extrema como vimos até aqui, e numa zona urbana como NY não sei sinceramente o impacto que terá. 

Eu penso que teoricamente não será nada de apocalíptico nem nada que se pareça, mas é difícil de prever o que pode fazer uma mera tempestade tropical numa zona urbana onde vivem milhões de pessoas. Aconteça o que acontecer, provavelmente a "Irene" ajudará no futuro a lidar melhor com estas coisas.

Uns meros cortes de electricidade durante muitas horas devem ter grande impacto em comunidades destas, ontem nos supermercados de NY já não havia água nem pilhas. 

Por outro lado o habitante típico de NY é uma pessoa bem disposta, que se sente um bocado imune a tudo, a quantidade de boas anedotas que já li hoje sobre a Irene é impressionante.

O dilema das autoridades nestas coisas deve ser gigante, se alarmam e nada acontece, para a próxima correm o risco de depois todos ignorarem os avisos. No golfo do México há imensos estudos que comprovam que isso acontece. Se não alarmam, e acontece, é um sarilho. Não gostaria de estar no lugar dos que decidem estas coisas.... Eu ontem de manhã só ao ler as dicussions do NHC consegui perceber que existe imensa tensão, eles de um momento para o outro mudaram radicalmente e passaram a classificar o ciclone apenas pelos dados que iam obtendo quando normalmente o NHC faz sempre algum exercício de análise/ponderação, que acaba sempre por ser subjectiva, e reparei que dum momento para o outro a coisa se tornou fria e crua, apenas baseada em dados recolhidos. Ninguém se quer queimar com interpretações e análises pessoais numa situação destas...

Mas gostei daquele slogan que lançaram, não sei qual foi a origem, do "Esperar pelo melhor e preparar-se para o pior", já conhecia a frase há muitos anos, estava até convencido que essa frase era bem portuguesa, do Fernando Pessoa, mas pelos vistos não deve ser.


----------



## Teles (28 Ago 2011 às 03:46)

Mais uma webcam para seguir ao vivo by cnn
http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/cvplive/cvpstream1?hpt=hp_t1


----------



## Cenomaniano (28 Ago 2011 às 10:21)

Reporter Gives Update Covered In Sea Foam

Stormpulse

radio feed


----------



## Cenomaniano (28 Ago 2011 às 11:42)

NYC em directo - http://www.ustream.tv/channel/hurricane-irene-nyc


----------



## Danilo2012 (28 Ago 2011 às 12:37)

Esse video me lembra quando eu morava na ilha de sado no estado de niigata japao e uma vez fui na praia numa tempestade de inverno os ventos erao parecido a este video era possivel ate voar um pouco se pulasse contra o vento.  

 A velocidade das nuvens sao incriveis no video !


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Ago 2011 às 15:38)




----------



## Vince (28 Ago 2011 às 17:02)

As coisas não correram mal em NY onde Irene chegou como Tempestade Tropical. Apesar de já terem morrido ao todo 14 pessoas, na última hora tenho lido imensa gente a gozar com a situação no twitter ilustrando com fotos mensagens (ver em baixo) a falar dos graves danos da passagem da Irene.













Enfim, é sempre assim, há pessoas estúpidas e no dia que a coisa correr mal a lei de Darwin tratará dos estúpidos, pena que depois muitas vezes outros tenham que arriscar as vidas para salvar aqueles que não tomaram precauções.


----------



## Vince (28 Ago 2011 às 18:31)

(c) NYT http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2011/08/28/nyregion/20110829-HURRICANE.html


----------



## adiabático (29 Ago 2011 às 11:16)

Apesar de me gostar da atitude "non-chalant" dos nova-iorquinos, a verdade é que tiveram imensa sorte. A tempestade perdeu muita intensidade com a passagem sobre a Carolina do Norte e teve uma intromissão de ar seco proveniente do continente americano, quando atingiu NY a maior parte da precipitação estava no quadrante Norte e o centro já estava praticamente exposto a Sul. Se tivesse tido um trajecto um pouco mais para Este, a temperatura da água do mar ainda era suficiente para manter uma intensidade maior. Não me parece que as medidas tomadas pelas autoridades (evacuações, fecho do sistema de transporte público) tenham sido exageradas. Faltou muito pouco para que a baixa de Manhattan sofresse inundações muito mais graves do que as que efectivamente se verificaram.


----------



## irpsit (29 Ago 2011 às 14:53)

A tempestade que já não é tropical, mas que ainda apresenta ventos fortes segundo o accuweather, está agora a nordeste do Canadá. Parece-me pelo satélite que os vestígios para virar agora mais para sudeste. Não vêm para cá onde vivo na Islândia, mas irão passar no Reino Unido ou Portugal. Estes vestígios como contém sempre algum vestígio de ar tropical podem ocorrer sempre como depressões algo fortes.


----------



## Pedro F (30 Ago 2011 às 00:49)

Interessante esta análise do Sr. Cliff Mass: http://cliffmass.blogspot.com/2011/08/when-did-irene-stop-being-hurricane.html


----------



## Vince (30 Ago 2011 às 15:18)

Pedro F disse:


> Interessante esta análise do Sr. Cliff Mass: http://cliffmass.blogspot.com/2011/08/when-did-irene-stop-being-hurricane.html



Os ventos mais fortes estiveram sempre do sector Leste do ciclone e provavelmente registaram-se sobre água. O NHC nas _discussions_ nunca escondeu que estava a ser um pouco "generoso" pois os aviões encontravam vento ao nível do voo que estimados na superficie seriam de furacão, mas as medições a certa altura com o SFMR (Stepped Frequency Microwave Radiometer) de facto não os encontravam. Mas a fronteira era muito ténue e basta haver convecção mais intensa para esses ventos baixarem à superfície. E é preciso também não esquecer que nem toda a gente está ao nível do mar, o vento que faz num aranha-céus é mais forte do que cá em baixo nas ruas, etc.

Depois das coisas acontecerem é sempre fácil polemizar muita coisa, a meu ver as coisas correram bem, quer ao NHC quer às entidades públicas. Fechar estradas e interromper a circulação de metro em NY por exemplo foi acertado, houve inundações nas estradas, e houve inundações nos tuneis, houve cortes de electricidade, tudo isso teria um grande impacto se nas estradas e vias ferroviárias circulassem pessoas que depois ficariam retidas gerando grandes dores de cabeça às autoridades caso as coisas se complicassem.

A única coisa que é preciso explicar aos nova-iorquinos é que aquilo que tiveram foi uma tempestade tropical e não um furacão, e que para a próxima ajam sempre preventivamente de acordo com os avisos. 

A ciência evoluiu muito mas ainda tem muitas limitações, no caso do Irene o maior problema com as previsões julgo ter sido o ERC (Eyewall replacement cycle) do qual a Irene nunca chegou a recuperar desde as Bahamas, o que foi permitindo ingestão de ar seco no núcleo, e é muito difícil saber se dum momento para o outro ela se recompunha e fechava novamente as paredes do olho, e se isso acontecesse podia muito bem explodir de novo de forma muito rápida, e quando lidamos com um áreas metropolitanas onde vivem largas dezenas de milhões de pessoas não é em meia hora que depois lhes vamos dizer, olha, cuidado, afinal a Irene está a intensificar-se muito.


----------



## Vince (30 Ago 2011 às 15:28)

Segundo o CHC (Centro de Furacões do Canadá) o remanescente da IRENE ontem ainda pulverizou vários recordes de precipitação no Quebec, Canadá



> OCN31 CWHX 292045
> INTERMEDIATE TROPICAL CYCLONE INFORMATION STATEMENT UPDATED BY THE
> CANADIAN HURRICANE CENTRE OF ENVIRONMENT CANADA AT 5:45 PM ADT MONDAY
> 29 AUGUST 2011.
> ...


http://www.atl.ec.gc.ca/weather/hurricane/bulletins/20110829203305.Irene.info.txt.en


----------



## Knyght (30 Ago 2011 às 15:34)

A questão de estar tudo ordenado em situação de crise facilita tudo e dá sem dúvida uma tranquilidade enganadora. Lembro-me bem do 20 de Fevereiro que por ser sábado só fez 40 e poucos Mortos. Rua como a Pena na Segunda aquelas horas estaria engarrafada por causa das 3 escolas existentes nessa zona.

A calma aparente é estranha e traiçoeira.


----------

